# Anyone going to try to get one of those II $1 Getaways?



## Teresa

I found a postcard ad (no - not THAT kind of postcard ad) in the recent II magazine.   They are offering $1 Getaways - you just have to find them!   They are offering five a day between today (9/19) and October 3rd.  

If you do find one let the rest of us know!

Happy Hunting.


----------



## vacationlover2

Teresa,

I'm hoping TUGgers will grab 'em, then post them here.  A guest certificate can be purchased for $39, so for about $40 (plus any tax) a Tugger can go an a vacation.

Anyone willing to do this?  If you see a $1 getaway, buy it, then post it here.  Or we could try posting it first, then whoever wants it can get it.  I'm just afraid they'll go fast.  Only 5 per day.


----------



## thunderbolt

I searched the entire Carribean, Hawaii, Australia, Fl. Keys, to no avail.
Maybe the $1. getaways are to Popsicle, Iceland in mid winter. If I find one, I'll post here.


----------



## jmzf1958

I just talked to a II representative.  He said the $1 getaways will be posted
at different times throughout the day.  Seems like it would take forever to
search all of the getaways!


----------



## vacationlover2

I agree. So if someone happens upon one, please let us know!

Thanks!


----------



## wackymother

thunderbolt said:


> Popsicle, Iceland



This is my new favorite town! Thanks!


----------



## barza11

*someone did find one already!*

a friend of mine found one in Northern Australia this morning for $1 traveling sometime in November...so they are indeed giving away $1 getaways. I am going to keep searching to find one for me and my family. Good luck. And please if someone else knows of any other $1 ones, let us all know. )


----------



## FlyKaesan

I need a vacation.  Please let me know if you find $1 Getaways!


----------



## JudyS

vacationlover2 said:


> Teresa,
> 
> I'm hoping TUGgers will grab 'em, then post them here.  A guest certificate can be purchased for $39, so for about $40 (plus any tax) a Tugger can go an a vacation.


Oh, that is a great idea!  If you happen to see a $1 Getaway, grab it!  Then, if you wind up not having a use for it, offer it to another TUG member.  Even if you end up canceling it, you'd only be out $1.

I doubt that posting to the Sightings Board would work -- by the time other people here read it, it would probably be snatched up.  So, if I see a $1 Getaway, I will grab them, then post here if I can't use it myself.


----------



## wackymother

That's nice, but...northern Australia? In November? I couldn't rearrange my life to get to the Poconos by November. Great if you're in Australia, though.


----------



## DeniseM

Will these just be listed on II among the regular Get-aways???


----------



## rainy~daze21

when I search it only allow me to enter dates 9.19 thru 12.17....are the $1 getaways between these dates? anyone else having this happen?


----------



## Kenrabs

rainy~daze21 said:


> when I search it only allow me to enter dates 9.19 thru 12.17....are the $1 getaways between these dates? anyone else having this happen?



Maybe they are trying to make the search easier on us.


----------



## borntotravel

Rainydaze,

I can't search past 12/17/07 either.  I was looking for a regular getaway around Christmas time and it won't allow me.  I think something is wrong with their system, I'm sure they are not making it easier for us.  It would still take you forever to hunt and peck through every resort available during that time period (I've tried a few of them).  UGH!  If this keeps up, I'm going to need a vacation to recover from hunting for a vacation!! ha-ha

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## tashamen

II has posted yesterday's "winners" of the $1 Getaways:

Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/19/07)

Robert N. From Ohio is going to Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain for $1
Christina H. from California is going to New South Wales, Australia for $1
Richard D. from New York is going to Orlando, Florida for $1
Charles R. from New York is going to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico for $1
Eric & Marcie G. from Florida are going to West Palm Beach, Florida for $1


----------



## wackymother

This is a fun contest! I like the hunting thing. Good thing I'm not an II member so I can't spend all day searching.


----------



## barza11

borntotravel said:


> Rainydaze,
> 
> I can't search past 12/17/07 either.  I was looking for a regular getaway around Christmas time and it won't allow me.  I think something is wrong with their system, I'm sure they are not making it easier for us.  It would still take you forever to hunt and peck through every resort available during that time period (I've tried a few of them).  UGH!  If this keeps up, I'm going to need a vacation to recover from hunting for a vacation!! ha-ha
> 
> Good Luck everyone!


Hi, I called II and asked them about the search dates and they said that due to the overwhelming response to the $1 getaways, the search button allows us to do so but 3 months at a time only. Hope this helps.


----------



## sage

That $1 getaway in OZ - southern part of Australia not north.
Pity I couldn't find it - could have driven there easily.
Still, just like everyone else, I'm searching & hopeful:hysterical:


----------



## bhrungo

I got one!!!! I got one!!!

Orlando, Florida.  
Marriott Grande Vista 
Studio Unit- sleeps 4 max
October 4-11th


I am asking family, if they can't use it I will post back on here ASAP to see if any Tuggers want it.


----------



## geneticblend

WOW! Congrats!
Would you be kind enough to give us the details of how you found it? I imagine you were not able to choose the week. right? Do you have to pay taxes on it? What time did you find it? (I tried to go on the site earlier in the day but I got a message that said the server was down.)


----------



## bhrungo

No problem, I was just browsing through the Orlando Getaways.  I had to click on the SEE MORE button, then there it was $1.00 in *black*.  No, I didn't get to choose the dates or unit size, etc.  I was searching around 3pm Pacific time...when i saw it I grabbed it and am still asking all of my family if they want it, so far no answers, if I don't hear back soon I will ask the Tuggers.  
I called II after I booked it to ask about a guest certificate and he said it was fine and he also said that I can book as many of the $1.00 Getaways I can find!  I highly doubt I will come across another one, but who knows!
Good Luck!  
Edited to add...my grand total on the week is *$1.13  *(of course add 39 bucks for the guest certificate if I get one)


----------



## wackymother

Yay! Congratulations, how fun!


----------



## borntotravel

Good for you! I'm glad to hear a tugger got one!  I've been trying in about 15 - 20 different areas since it started and just can't seem to hit it!  I keep saying I'm giving up, but now it is like a challenge/addiction.  Nice to know you can get as many as you can find and that you can also get a guest cert.  Thanks for sharing your good news. Happy hunting!


----------



## eal

Interval is posting each day's winners on this page, which you can access once you have signed in (copy & paste the url):

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=60&s=alerts


----------



## djs

Do Gold members get $24 for taking one of these getaways (after their $25 discount)?


----------



## geneticblend

Thanks for the details! I thought for sure that the taxes would be more---like what the taxes would have been if you had booked and paid the regular rate for the room. I was a bit leary about finding a dollar getaway in a week that I would not be able to go if I had to pay the taxes on. I didn't want to be stuck paying for something I couldn't use. It is also nice to know that you can get the certificate to put the week in someone else's name. That is nice.    

And again....congrats!


----------



## Stressy

I just saw one!! I hesitated and POOF it was gone. It was for Avalon Grand Resort in Cancun for 11/10 to 11/17. I don't know why I hesitated..it's a dollar-LOL! If I see one again-I'll just take it. Congrats to bhrungo-glad to see a Tugger and fellow WM owner was lucky and a Marriott no less


----------



## Mimi

Are these available on the weekends, too? I cannot log on to the website.


----------



## geneticblend

Mimi,
The "Finders Keepers" card reads, "_every day_". I haven't been able to log on to Interval's site today either. I guess too many people want to win those dollar getaways!
Good luck!


----------



## borntotravel

djs said:


> Do Gold members get $24 for taking one of these getaways (after their $25 discount)?



No.  The rules state "this offer cannon be combined with the interval Gold Getaway discount, the New-Member discount or any other discount promotion".


----------



## bhrungo

It's official, my name is now on the II site as a winner! YAHOO!!!  Although, I can't use it and I'm still waiting on a family member to respond about using it.
Good luck to everyone searching!!!


----------



## LisaH

Hi Heather  Congrats!!! Hope someone you know can use it...



bhrungo said:


> It's official, my name is now on the II site as a winner! YAHOO!!!  Although, I can't use it and I'm still waiting on a family member to respond about using it.
> Good luck to everyone searching!!!


----------



## geneticblend

Hey all! I got one too! It is The Villas of Tree Tops in Bushkill, PA. Not a real fancy place, and probably not a place I would have chosen to stay, but a getaway all the same! And it only cost me $1.00. I found it tonight around 7:30 pm.


----------



## bhrungo

Congrats to you too!   Glad to hear another Tugger got one!


----------



## Stressy

geneticblend said:


> Hey all! I got one too! It is The Villas of Tree Tops in Bushkill, PA. Not a real fancy place, and probably not a place I would have chosen to stay, but a getaway all the same! And it only cost me $1.00. I found it tonight around 7:30 pm.



Well, woo-hoo! I am so happy to read that this isn't one of those-nobody wins type of promotions. At least two people have booked them and I have seen one. Pretty good odds if you ask me.


----------



## sage

To those of you that have scored or seen these $1 getaways - are they all in the next 3 months ie up to Christmas? Or are they putting in ones that are further away?
This would help us all when we go searching.
They are like diamonds in the desert - hard to find or non-existant:hysterical: 
Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share

There is a link to "Yesterday's Wiiners on the Interval site which should give you a lead as to the date range - Clicked on it this morning and it lead to nowhere

I recall some very bizarre locations


----------



## borntotravel

Geneticblend,

Good for you!  I have been following where in the US they have been giving them away.  Since yesterday, I have been heavily searching for Branson, Williamsburg, Poconos and Orlando.  They seem to have one in Orlando each day and I really had a good feeling about the others.  Guess I was right about the Poconos!  You just have to be searching at just the right time!  

By the way, when is your $1 getaway and what size unit is it for?  I wish they would post that info on the winner page.

Looks like your luck is changing.  This week you got your week in 2008 and 2009 booked and you got a $1 getaway!  Good for you!


----------



## geneticblend

My dollar win was not a big one, by no means---it is for an efficiency, which has one queen bed and one full size pull-out sofa. There is a whirlpool in the room. The Accommodation sheet lists "limited kitchen", but it also lists that there are pots and pans, cooking utensils, cutlery, refrigerator, coffee maker and a microwave. That doesn't sound _too_ limiting. I've had a limited kitchen unit once before, and it was just like a regular kitchen, except instead of a gas stove, it was electric. There is also a laundry facility in the unit. My week is for November 18-25, which works out perfect for me because it falls on Thanksgiving break. My husband is a teacher, and we have a child in school. We probably will only be able to use it for 5 days instead of the whole 7, but we do plan to use it. And the best part of it is, we live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## geneticblend

I just want to address something borntotravel said in the post above...this was brought up on the TripAdvisor site, so some of you Tug members may not know what we were talking about.

On TripAdvisor, I complained that I had never received my requests through Interval. I would put in requests for numerous resorts for the entire summer   (10+ weeks). And I would put in the request 2 years in advance. Then, when summer came along, and I still had not received what I wanted, I would have to choose something, or I would lose my week. We always ended up going to some hot place like Arizona or California or Orlando. This time, I put in requests for 30 different resorts. When the "Finders Keepers" contest started, I began searching for a dollar getaway on the first day. As each day would pass, it seemed to me that the on-line list of getaways was growing longer and longer. Then, much to my suprise, I received an email confirmation for one of the 30 resorts that I requested for the summer of 2008! After that, I received an "acknowledgement of exchange" (I'm not sure why I haven't yet received a confirmation...I paid the exchange fee...)for one of my choices in the summer of 2009. I am convinced that getting two of my requests has something to do with this "Finders Keepers" contest. I think that it has drawn members to the site. Perhaps while they are there they decide to deposit their unit. Or perhaps while searching for a getaway they see something that interests them and they request an exchange. 

Anyway, this certainly has been my lucky week! And to top it all off, I found this tug site too!  Ha ha!

I wonder how many people will actually be using their dollar getaways...It certainly is easy to just click on "BOOK IT" and get charged for one buck. And if you don't go, you lose only a dollar. Once you click on Book It, you have so many minutes (20?) to complete your on-line transaction. So you actually have some time to think it over.

Oh, and does anyone know why I would get an "Acknowledgement of Exchange" rather than a confirmation? I have never had this happen before. Every time an exchange goes through, I automatically get the confirmation sent to my email address. Even for the dollar getaway I received the confirmation in a matter of minutes.


----------



## smcintos

*I Got One Today !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

  

At about 3:30 cst I was searching the midwest area and found a dollar deal 2 bed sleeps 6 at Village at Izatys, Onamia Minnesota . I was so exicited to see one I booked it before I even looked at what I was getting. I feel lucky to get a 2 bedroom with a full kitchen. This resort looks like a very nice place. Oh I almost forgot my week is Friday Nov. 23 thru Friday Nov. 30. Maybe not the best time to be in Minnesota but for a buck who cares  I'm  going.

Good luck to all of you in finding one.

Steve


----------



## borntotravel

Good for you, a two bedroom at such a beautiful resort!  You got a nice one!  I have looked at that resort several times and admire it each time!  Have fun!  

I'm still plugging away.  I get on the computer about every two or three hours until 11:00 pm or so and stay on for 1/2 looking for one!  Tell me that's not crazy!  It's actually kind of addicting.


----------



## Carol C

I think they should call this their "Needle in a Haystack" promotion!


----------



## artlover

WOW, you guys got me hooked and I was all ready to try my luck and guess what I got--an "Internal Error" message--maybe we all overloaded the website:annoyed: 

Congrats to bhrungo! 

I'll try and if I get one, I'll probably be giving it away...but it sounds like fun trying.


----------



## artlover

And congrats to Steve too! 

Looks like we're on a roll...(assuming we can get on the website )


----------



## borntotravel

Okay, now I know I'm obsessed by this promotion.  I spent the last 2-1/2 hrs. (no lie) looking at these places and found nothing:
all of eastern canada, all of the USA south, all of florida, branson, all of the west coast, hawaii, all of the caribbean (except dominican republic), argentina, bolivia, brazil, all of great britain, ireland, italy, malta, all of the eastern mediterraean & adriatic, and all of asia!  

Keep in mind, that I have no intention on vacationing in probably half of these places, even if I found one, but it's just the idea of finding one (I know, they have medication for this problem).  

It's official, I admit defeat!  To all the rest of you, good luck and keep sharing the good news!


----------



## artlover

I finallly got through after the problem mentioned above and can see how one can get addicted to this.  And after trying for about 1/2 hour, I thought to myself, "We really don't have the TIME for another week's vacation."  But heck, it sure would be fun to be able to pass it on to someone else, huh?


----------



## toni3063

Well, I have no good news to share in regards to this ridiculous new obsession that I have developed as a result of these $1.00 Getaways, however, I did happen upon an MGO week 22 Getaway (the first week of summer break for us and we already have week 23 booked at Marriott Monarch) while searching for one.  So, I'm very happy about that!  IMO, you can't beat 2 back to back early summer weeks on HHI.

Borntotravel, if you find out which medication can help us... will you please share the name of it with the rest of we poor "OUT OF CONTROL" Tuggers?


----------



## artlover

I'm starting to think this is year-end inventory they haven't traded yet and need to unload, though seems some people have gotten some pretty nice places.  I've been able to search months ahead, but with little luck so far.  Yes, it is addicting


----------



## borntotravel

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one going crazy trying to find one of these.  Yesterday I said I was done, but guess what I was just doing?????  I just can't help myself (ha-ha).


----------



## Miss Marty

*This contest is sure helping the Airlines!*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/25/07) *

XX from Great Britain are going to Lanzarote, Canary Islands, Spain for $1
XX from Florida are going to the Balearic Islands, Spain for $1
XX from New York are going to Scotland for $1
XX from North Carolina are going to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico for $1
XX from Florida are going to South Padre Island, Texas for $1


----------



## Mimi

This is a great promotional idea for II.  I had to really restrain myself from booking 2 different getaways...not for $1!...since I already have enough vacation time, in addition to deposited and bonus weeks to use. I was so close to clicking that mouse!


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wish they would state the date and size of the units*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/26/07) *

XX from the Netherlands is going to Algarve, Portugal for $1
XX from Great Britain are going to Gran Canaria, Spain for $1
XX from Iowa are going to Tampa Bay, Florida for $1
XX from Illinois are going to Mar del Plata, Argentina for $1
XX from Wisconsin are going to St. Maarten for $1


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

*Found one, but then it was gone*

*Tree Tops  Resort of Gatlinburg • TTR*

 Gatlinburg , TN ,  USA Resort Details  & Photos  |  Map  It! 

           Gold
Member  Interval
Member  Average Nightly
Rate From       Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 4 4    1
 4
 4







 $1.00  $1.00  $0.14


----------



## sfwilshire

JustWannaGetaway said:


> *Tree Tops  Resort of Gatlinburg • TTR*
> 
> Gatlinburg , TN ,  USA Resort Details  & Photos  |  Map  It!
> 
> Gold
> Member  Interval
> Member  Average Nightly
> Rate From       Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 4 4    1
> 4
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1.00  $1.00  $0.14




I would have SO booked that one if I'd seen it. What a great time to go up for shopping and to look at the lights.

Sheila


----------



## Nanoose

arrrrghhh!  I just spent an hour looking to no avail! :zzz:  What a treasure hunt!  And I was feeling so lucky!

I wish they would mention what time frame they are for and what resort when people win!


----------



## geneticblend

Yes, it would be nice if they did give more information about which resort and what date. It seems that from the few people on Tug that have won or who have seen the dollar getaways, that they are all before 2008. I think someone else hit the nail on the head by calling it "end of the year inventory". But who cares? It is a getaway, and it is only $1.00. I am happy with my Poconos win. 

I mentioned in an earlier post that it seems that the list of available getaways and trades has lengthened, and I am sure it is in part because of this promotion. I think II members are depositing weeks while on-line. And like Mimi said in a post, there are a lot of good getaway deals out there too! Some of them are hard to resist.

I've been searching off and on, but have not found anything since my Poconos find. I was hoping to find a Williamsburg getaway for my sister. She went there for her wedding (about 35 years ago!) and has always wanted to go back---but just never had the $ or the chance. So I keep checking there. But other than that, I haven't spent too much time searching the site.


----------



## sfwilshire

JustWannaGetaway said:


> *Tree Tops  Resort of Gatlinburg • TTR*
> 
> Gatlinburg , TN ,  USA Resort Details  & Photos  |  Map  It!
> 
> Gold
> Member  Interval
> Member  Average Nightly
> Rate From       Dec 02 2007 - Dec 09 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 4 4    1
> 4
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1.00  $1.00  $0.14




A lady at work ask me if I had heard about these. She grabbed this week. We both live about an hour from there and her husband actually works up that way. If nothing else, he'll hang out there after work that week.

What a lucky find!

Sheila


----------



## Nanoose

So has anyone heard of anyone winning $1 give away in 2008 yet? Or are they all for 2007???


----------



## Miss Marty

*With all those off season getaways - Wonder if II will extend the contest*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/27/07) *

xx from Massachusetts are going to Skiathos, Greece for $1
xx New York is going to Shanghai, China for $1
xx from Tennessee are going to Gatlinburg, Tennessee for $1
xx from Utah is going to Miami, Florida for $1

Fifth $1 Getaway to Branson, Missouri was not found ... 
keep hunting!


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

*Here is one*

CSY at Oasis Club . CSO
Mijas-Costa, Malaga , SPAIN 
Resort Details & Photos 

    Gold
Member  Interval
Member  Average Nightly
Rate From      
Oct 27 2007 - Nov 03 2007   1 4 4 
1
4
4
  $1.00  $1.00  $0.14


----------



## hunkyleebo

It's gone.


----------



## Malibu Sky

*Where does the $1 show up?*

When you search the geataways....will the $1 price come up as the Gold Member or Interval member price or do you need to do something else too see the $1 price?


----------



## midwest6

And I searched Branson getaways 5 different times yesterday :annoyed:


----------



## toni3063

They do exist... they do exist!  I just got one!!! 4:25pm EST

Your Transaction:
Item  Total  
Getaway $1.00  
Tahiti (TII)  
5101 West Tropicana Ave  
Las Vegas, NV, 891035081  
USA  

Unit Size:  Efficiency  
Check-In:  Friday, December 07, 2007  
Check-Out:  Friday, December 14, 2007  

Taxes $0.09 

Gold Getaway Discount $1.09
$-0.00  
Total with Discount applied $1.09


----------



## geneticblend

Wow! Congrats toni! I've been checking the Las Vegas getaways every now and then ever since they announced that one day, only 4 of the 5 dollar getaways were found, and the one that was not found was Las Vegas! (I thought that maybe they put it up at 11:59 pm!  )

And to answer someone's question, the $1.00 shows up in both columns.


----------



## toni3063

geneticblend said:


> Wow! Congrats toni! I've been checking the Las Vegas getaways every now and then ever since they announced that one day, only 4 of the 5 dollar getaways were found, and the one that was not found was Las Vegas! (I thought that maybe they put it up at 11:59 pm!  )
> 
> And to answer someone's question, the $1.00 shows up in both columns.



Thanks.  I know, I thought the same thing about the one in Branson last night as well. I checked Branson several times last night.  I've only checked Vegas a couple times.  Guess I'll have to start watching for a SW Ding rate now.

Oh, and belated congrats to you too!


----------



## Rushcreeke

This is really getting frustrating!  I have been thru the site and back so many times and come up with nothing....  I know I spent alot of time on Branson and Miamii yesterday and Vegas this morning...
It would be nice if they would tell us somehow how many have been found already...  As far as we can tell, the only one today is Vegas?  Can anyone account for any of the others?


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

*how many left?*

I got one for Salou in Spain...and there was the other one I posted above that someone must have taken too...so that makes 3 accounted for today. I got mine around 1:30am PST. The other one appeared again several times on and off from about 3am to 8am. The $1.00 appears under both the Gold and Regular Member prices. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Rushcreeke

You were on here that early in the morning!  Wow!  I am happy that you got one!


----------



## Rushcreeke

Has anyone come across any lately?  I think I am giving up for the night.  I've spent too much time already!  Good Luck!


----------



## Rushcreeke

For anyone that has won a $1 getaway, how did you do it?  Did you constantly keep putting in one area or did you browse around?


----------



## toni3063

Rushcreeke said:


> For anyone that has won a $1 getaway, how did you do it?  Did you constantly keep putting in one area or did you browse around?



I mostly browse the east coast, south, and midwest once or twice a day, and I have never seen any at these locations, although there have been numerous ones won in these areas.  I've only checked Vegas twice since this began.  IMO, it's dumb luck, a matter of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Marketing is more than sales.*

*
Anyone going to try to get one of those II $1 Getaways? *

A little bit of marketing theory...  

All it takes is a little theory practiced and applied, 
and soon you will find that marketing comes naturally.  

Marketing is the set of activities used to  
  1. get your potential customer's attention  
  2. motivate them to buy  
  3. get them to actually buy  
  4. get them to buy again (and again…)  

Marketing is how you define your product, promote your product, distribute your product, and to maintain a relationship with your customers.  

Marketing theory is made up of the 5 P's .  
Product, Positioning, Place, Price, Promotion.


----------



## Rushcreeke

It has to be luck and timing.  I was searching Fl, Williamsburg and Vegas yesterday.... at various times, and I saw NOTHING!


----------



## Rushcreeke

Marty...
That is exactly what Interval has done.  Promote, Promise...  Look at how many people are attracted to their site this week...  I myself have seen some great prices and locations.  If my children were not in school I would probably grab a few of them...  Acapulco for $150..


----------



## smcintos

*How did you do it.*

For me I justed looked all over but I did look at places near me more often. I think it is just luck . I'm not to lucky cause after finding the getaway I thought I would try the casino and not so lucky after all. I still am exicited about my upcomming trip to MN. Good Luck to all of you !


----------



## Rushcreeke

Are they in the open or do you have to go to each resort and open them at the bottomr... see more?


----------



## smcintos

I had to look under see more and it was in a resort on the second page they are not easy to find like I said it is just luck.


----------



## artlover

Justwanttogetaway,

Am curioius--when is the good for?  

Other winners too,

Could you let us know what time yours is good for (if you haven't already posted this info).

Not trying to belittle the win--am still trying for one myself--but it does seem that no one has gotten anything yet that's good for 2008.

Good luck all and congrats to those who have scored!


----------



## rsackett

*I just won one!!!!*

:whoopie: I just won one!  Here it is:

Getaway
Marriott's Grande Vista Resort (MGR)
5925 Avenida Vista
Orlando, FL, 328217001
USA

Unit Size:  Efficiency
Check-In:  Monday, January 07, 2008
Check-Out:  Monday, January 14, 2008

I can not go but I am going to offer it to my family.  If none of them can use it I will offer it on TUG.

Ray


----------



## geneticblend

I did write about my dollar getaway win in an earlier post, but since some people are asking, I will summarize here, and add some details:

My dollar getaway win is for Thanksgiving week in the Poconos. I found it by just clicking on the different getaways. I did have to go to the "SEE MORE" screen to find mine. The $1.00 appears in the two columns. Then you click on "BOOK IT". I had to pay only $1.00. I have seen that some other people have had to pay a few pennies more. I didn't. Perhaps it is because I live in PA. As for my win, I am sure I was just in the right place at the right time. Plus, I didn't waste my time looking for overseas getaways. I looked mainly in the US and Canada. I found my dollar getaway around 7:30 pm.

It's nice to see so many other people here are winning the getaways too.


----------



## geneticblend

P.S. I think Interval puts up one dollar getaway at a time. I don't think they put all five up at once. If they did put all five up at once, then one person could win more than one all within a few minutes!

Also, just a little tid bit of information. First of all, I don't know anything about computer programming, etc... so don't go criticizing me on this. My terminology might not be correct. I have heard of other contests and such on the internet where you have to search for something. Some people who are computer saavy know how to write programs that can do the searching for them. So for example, someone could write a program that could run by itself until it finds a $1.00 listing. The computer can do the searching much faster than a human ever could. Anyone out there know how to do this....?


----------



## Kola

I have been trying to find something for the past five days, so far without success. I am not looking for any distant locations ( e.g. Mexico, Spain, etc.) and so far limited my search to October-November time frame. Part of the reason is that a month or more ago I bought two II getaway weeks for early December. Very attractive prices, but certainly nothing like $1  

I have two questions: a) am I right that all lucky people   so far have won studios ?  b) did II ever annouce when this $1 promotion will end ?

K.


----------



## borntotravel

This promo ends October 3rd.  The person that one the unit in Minnisota got a two bedroom toward the end of November.  

I have to say I'll actually be happy when it's over.  I've tried each day three or four times a day (probably a total of 3-4 hrs.) trying to find one.  I search the same places:  Branson, Myrtle Beach, Daytona Beach, Orlando, New England, the Caribbean and Las Vegas.  Once in a while I throw some others in.  I just must not be hitting them right, because other people have gotten them and one from Vegas and Branson went untaken (which kills me because I always check before I got to bed, LATE).

To me, now it's like a challenge (a sickness really - ha ha)


----------



## geneticblend

borntotravel...hang in there...you've got 4 more days!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

The one I got yesterday for Salou, Spain is for a 2 bed 2 bath for 11/12/07-11/19/07. Funny thing is I got it yesterday but did not show up in the "winners" list today. And the other one I posted did show, it was the Costa Del Sol one. But I definitely got it for $1 and received a confirmation. So are you guys trading them or reselling them if you aren't going to use it?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Costa del Sol - Williamsburg - Bali - Orlando - Las Vegas*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/28/07) *

XX from Florida is going to Costa del Sol, Spain for $1
XX from California is going to Williamsburg, Virginia for $1
XX from New Jersey are going to Bali, Indonesia for $1
XX from Massachusetts are going to Orlando, Florida for $1
XX From Ohio are going to Las Vegas, Nevada for $1


----------



## bhrungo

rsackett said:


> :whoopie: I just won one!  Here it is:
> 
> Getaway
> Marriott's Grande Vista Resort (MGR)
> 5925 Avenida Vista
> Orlando, FL, 328217001
> USA
> 
> Unit Size:  Efficiency
> Check-In:  Monday, January 07, 2008
> Check-Out:  Monday, January 14, 2008
> 
> I can not go but I am going to offer it to my family.  If none of them can use it I will offer it on TUG.
> 
> Ray



Do you want to trade?  Mine is the same resort, but for October 4th-11th.


----------



## rsackett

bhrungo said:


> Do you want to trade?  Mine is the same resort, but for October 4th-11th.



No, I could not make arangements that fast.


----------



## midwest6

Has Interval posted winners from yetesterday yet? My alerts are blank so far today. 
I wouldnt doubt that they are getting calls from disgruntled members such as those that search all night and the next morning find one that hasnt been found where they searched....hmmm doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Nanoose

II site was down last nite when I tried to look a couple of times!


----------



## rsackett

rsackett said:


> :whoopie: I just won one!  Here it is:
> 
> Getaway
> Marriott's Grande Vista Resort (MGR)
> 5925 Avenida Vista
> Orlando, FL, 328217001
> USA
> 
> Unit Size:  Efficiency
> Check-In:  Monday, January 07, 2008
> Check-Out:  Monday, January 14, 2008
> 
> I can not go but I am going to offer it to my family.  If none of them can use it I will offer it on TUG.
> 
> Ray



My sister was able to use the week!:whoopie:


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

*Found One, Go Get It!*

Colonial Crossing of Williamsburg. CCX
Mar 01 2008 - Mar 08 2008 

Search again in about 15 minutes...


----------



## vacationlover2

Did someone get CCX?  I just looked for it and it's not there.  DARN, I would love to go to Williamsburg for $1.


----------



## LGinPA

JustWannaGetaway said:


> Colonial Crossing of Williamsburg. CCX
> Mar 01 2008 - Mar 08 2008
> 
> Search again in about 15 minutes...



 Why and how would you know?

I just searched and that resort/date cost $634.00  $659.00  $90.57.  Maybe I missed it?


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

Because I started to book it which reserves it for 18 minutes...keep checking they seem to appear and disappear randomly. If you don't believe me, check the winners tomorrow...they will be Willamsburg, Cabo San Lucas, Gold Canyon AZ....


----------



## midwest6

It is held 18 minutes for you to decide after you look at it...try again!


----------



## rsackett

It's still there!!!!!  I have 17 min left I will not book-it.  If you want it look 17 min from my post.


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

You should book it...they come and go randomly


----------



## rsackett

I would feel guilty.  I allready got one.


----------



## Rushcreeke

Did you see those today?  Williamsburg, Cabo St Lucia and Arizonia?
Has anyone seen anything else today?  That would help eliminate some places to browse....Wondering what may be out there tonight...


----------



## borntotravel

JustWannaGetaway said:


> Because I started to book it which reserves it for 18 minutes...keep checking they seem to appear and disappear randomly. If you don't believe me, check the winners tomorrow...they will be Willamsburg, Cabo San Lucas, Gold Canyon AZ....



I can't believe you actually saw THREE of them in one day!  Were they at different times during the day, or did you find them all in one sitting?  

I can't believe it's 9:34 pm and II hasn't posted yesterday's winners yet?  Anyone know why?


----------



## Rushcreeke

Has anyone seen any kind of pattern?  It seems as if there is a Florida everyday.  Spain has been hot...  Are there any places more than once?  Getting towards the end here...  Thanks for any insights....


----------



## Miss Marty

*Here`s an idea*

As a member of Interval International, you have access to an incredible assortment of benefits ... But, wouldn`t it be great if II gave each and 
every member a $1.00 bonus ac exchange (you know the off - season 
units that sometimes sit empty) when they renewed their membership!


----------



## LGinPA

JustWannaGetaway said:


> Because I started to book it which reserves it for 18 minutes...keep checking they seem to appear and disappear randomly. If you don't believe me, check the winners tomorrow...they will be Willamsburg, Cabo San Lucas, Gold Canyon AZ....



Thanks! That explains it. 

I think I've been cutting off my search date too soon.  I've been searching from mid October to end of February.  I think I'll have to extend it to April.  That'll sure bring up a whole lot of dates!


----------



## Rushcreeke

Any ideas on what will come up today?  Anyone?  Anybody seen anything yet?


----------



## borntotravel

I haven't seen anything yet, and I've been looking for a few hours now (sick, I know).  Does anyone know why II still hasn't posted winners for the 29th.  They are two days behind.  I like to see what has been gotten, not that it has actually helped me strategize for the next day (obviously), but it's nice to know.


----------



## Nanoose

I really think the system has been over taxed due to this "contest".   The 9/30/07 winners were posted a bit ago and now they aren't there?  I have gotten some really weird messages/screens while doing searches and it has thrown me off numerous times and I have to re-sign in . . . . .


----------



## Rushcreeke

I have been thrown off too.  I have been searching since 9:00...nothing...
(I am on bedrest from a heart attack, so I don't feel too guilty!)


----------



## bhrungo

Rushcreeke said:


> I have been thrown off too.  I have been searching since 9:00...nothing...
> (I am on bedrest from a heart attack, so I don't feel too guilty!)



Just wanted to say sorry about your heart attack!  You deserve a vacation!


----------



## Rushcreeke

Thank you so much!  It came as a complete shock because I am 43....


----------



## Miss Marty

*Winners for Sept 29 (?)*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/30/07) *


XX from Oregon are going to Gold Canyon, Arizona for $1
XX from Georgia are going to Ft. Lauderdale, Florida for $1
XX from California are going to Williamsburg, Virginia for $1
XX from Oregon are going to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico for $1
XX from Pennsylvania is going to Cancun, Mexico for $1


----------



## borntotravel

Does anyone happen to know where the locations were for 9/29/07?


----------



## Rushcreeke

Has anyone figured out any kind of logic to the locations?


----------



## soxfan

I found a Mexico trip I won't be using if anyone is interested? 

Hotel Acapulco Malibu (MBU)
Efficiency
Nov 16-Nov 23

Acapulco Mexico


Laura


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

I would be interested! Book it and let me know if you would like to trade.


----------



## soxfan

I actually found it the other day around 7Pm.  It is already booked, just need to get guest certificate.


----------



## smcintos

*TUG Lucky members list*

Let's start a list of all the TUG member dollar getaway winners. We can list where we are going, when the use is, and what type of unit we won. 

I will start.

WHERE: The Village at Izatys • VIZ Onamia, Minnesota
WHEN: Fri, November 23, 2007 THRU  Fri, November 30, 2007 
UNIT: 2 BED , 2 BATH,  FULL KITCHEN,  SLEEPS 6

I won this last Monday 9/24/07 at 3:06 central time USA
Can't wait to go. It's the day after Thanksgiving.
Good luck to all
Steve


----------



## toni3063

smcintos said:


> Let's start a list of all the TUG member dollar getaway winners. We can list where we are going, when the use is, and what type of unit we won.
> 
> I will start.
> 
> WHERE: The Village at Izatys • VIZ Onamia, Minnesota
> WHEN: Fri, November 23, 2007 THRU  Fri, November 30, 2007
> UNIT: 2 BED , 2 BATH,  FULL KITCHEN,  SLEEPS 6
> 
> I won this last Monday 9/24/07 at 3:06 central time USA
> Can't wait to go. It's the day after Thanksgiving.
> Good luck to all
> Steve



WHERE: Tahiti * Las Vegas, NV
WHEN: Fri., December 7, 2007 - Fri., December 14, 2007
UNIT: Efficency, LK, Sleeps 2

I won it Friday, September 28th @ 4:30PM EST


----------



## JustWannaGetaway

Did II call any of you winners and hassle you about not selling it and "reminding" you that you need a guest certificate, etc?


----------



## toni3063

JustWannaGetaway said:


> Did II call any of you winners and hassle you about not selling it and "reminding" you that you need a guest certificate, etc?




No.  Did you get a call?  If so, why would they assume you would need a guest cert?


----------



## Rushcreeke

Has anyone seen anything today?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Has anyone seen anything today?*

Just alot of overpriced off season getaways!
Especially Winter Dates in Williamsburg, VA.


----------



## philemer

[_Message deleted - for consistency with earlier deleted post._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## soxfan

I never received a call from II.


----------



## Rushcreeke

Has anyone seen anything today?


----------



## soxfan

nothing today


----------



## bhrungo

Haven't seen anything yet...
My friends just backed out on using our $1.00 Getaway to Orlando.   The check in day is in two days!  If anyone is interested, please PM me.
Marriott Grande Vista
Studio sleeps 4 MAX
Oct 4th-11th
I _think_ I have until closing today to change the guest certificate.


----------



## toni3063

Does this end tonight or tomorrow night?  The website states "*For two weeks, September 19th to October 3rd*".  Does this mean _to__ or thru_ October 3rd?


----------



## sage

If it says through oct 3rd it should include that day.

I'll be glad when it's over. The whole thing is driving me nuts. Spent a couple of hours last night trawling through almost all the world and couldn't find a thing.


----------



## toni3063

sage said:


> If it says through oct 3rd it should include that day.
> 
> I'll be glad when it's over. The whole thing is driving me nuts. Spent a couple of hours last night trawling through almost all the world and couldn't find a thing.




It says to Oct 3rd.


----------



## sage

They have just posted the finders for 2nd Oct. Underneath is says:

You could be one of today's lucky members. Keep Searching!

So I assume it is still a free for all today!

Happy hunting:hysterical:


----------



## toni3063

sage said:


> They have just posted the finders for 2nd Oct. Underneath is says:
> 
> You could be one of today's lucky members. Keep Searching!
> 
> So I assume it is still a free for all today!
> 
> Happy hunting:hysterical:




Thanks!  I was really hoping it was over... so I can return to my life.  Can you say "obsessive compulsive"?


----------



## Miss Marty

*October 1st*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Members (10/01/07) *

XX from New Jersey are going to Westbrook, Connecticut for $1
XX from Virginia are going to Puerto Barrios, Guatemala for $1
XX from Utah is going to Scottsdale, Arizona for $1
XX from New Jersey are going to Big Bear Lake, California for $1

Fifth $1 Getaway to Isernia, Italy was not found ... 
keep hunting!


----------



## borntotravel

I for one will be glad when this is over!  I might actually get to get something done around the house (ha-ha).  I noticed that Freeport, Bahamas and Hilton Head, SC were yesterdays destinations!  I have faithfully been checking Branson, Daytona Beach, Orlando, Hilton Head, Outer Banks, Caribbean and Myrtle Beach every few hours each day since this promo started.  I just can't seem to hit it at the right time, like many of us!   

Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head would be great for me (a few hours drive).  I had a feeling Hilton Head would come up eventually because they had a ton of them avail. for getaways. 

I don't know about the rest of you, but I think I'm going to book me a vacation getaway just to recoup from trying so hard to get a $1 getaway.  

Congrats to all of you the were able to hook one of these. 

And thanks to all who have put up with my frustration during the last two weeks!


----------



## Rushcreeke

What is happening with the ones that weren't found?  I think there was one for Branson a few days ago, Italy yesterday and another one a few days ago.  I did not read that anyone found them or that there were 6 given on any day...  which would make me think that they are still out there and there should be more than 5 today?

Does anyone see what I am saying?  It is kind of rambling....but you can get the idea?


----------



## borntotravel

They have not been carrying over the ones not found.  There have only been five per day, and when Vegas and Branson were not found, they were not on the list the next day.  You think that they would have just noted that one is still out there, not mentioning where it is, and just carry it over until someone found it.  Guess they don't want to be that generous.


----------



## GetwayFinder

*My 2 Cents*

Here is my 2 cents on how II ran this contest. 

I don't think that they selected 5 getaways and published them for $1.00 all at once.

I do think that they selected 5 getaways to be offered for $1.00 randomly throughout the day, and that the $1 price was only good while displayed on that page. For example, if you searched and saw a getaway for $1 and didn't book it, and did the same search again it would be gone, then back again, then gone. I am also suspicious that there were ones that were not found. My program searched every resort code for the next year of dates 24 hours a day so if there was one there, it would have found it. This adds evidence that they appeared randomly as well.


----------



## Rushcreeke

*Add another 2 cents*

Maybe we will get up to $1....

I have searched Vegas, Orlando, Miamii, Branson, Williamsburg, constantly for the past 4 days.  Nothing!

I think that there was only one $1 getaway out there at a time and you had to be lucky enough to hit it at that time...It may have only been there 4x that day for a minute at a time...  if nobody hit it, it did not come back the next day.

If a getaway was not found the first day, it should have been carried over to the next day. If there were supposed to be 20 giveaways, they should have gave 20 away...


----------



## GetwayFinder

keep looking...it looks like the offer is still running today (i just got one)


----------



## borntotravel

GetwayFinder said:


> keep looking...it looks like the offer is still running today (i just got one)



You can't leave us hanging....

Which resort, what size unit, date of travel?????


----------



## Rushcreeke

Yes... where.. another place we won't look!


----------



## GetwayFinder

Post removed by admin


----------



## TUGBrian

II has contacted me and made me aware of what you are doing and it is in violation of their program.

They (and we) ask you to cease what you are doing...and do not repost it again on TUG.

This program is supposed to benefit all members...not just you.  According to II you have purchased a significant number of these vacations yourself.  

You are more than welcome to post information about these getaways...but do not advertise ways to take advantage of II's generous offer or risk it being discontinued and not offered again.

The latter would be a disservice to all timesharers.


----------



## TUGBrian

I am also going to go out on a limb and assume you have posted this once before and it was removed by a moderator above.  However since I did not see it and cannot confirm...I will leave this one final warning for you.

Do not go back and repost something a moderator or admin has removed.  You will not receive any further warnings.


----------



## GetwayFinder

OK, See Ya! Please delete my account.


----------



## geneticblend

If someone is at an advantage because they have special computer programming knowledge, and they win multilple times, why didn't II investigate after they won so many? And why didn't II contact that member and tell them that they would not allow them to win so many? 

It is a shame that one person can ruin a contest for others. Those of you who have been searching and searching the hard (and normal) way may have had a chance to win a getway had this person not been searching. (Actually, the person wasn't searching, their computer was!)

Also, II may not run another contest like this again since they know that there are selfish people out there who find ways to beat the system.

I wonder if anyone kept track of the lists that were posted each day. We could see how many times a certain winner's name appeared on the list.
Anyone?


----------



## TUGBrian

From the information I got...II knows who he is and is attempting to solve the problem.


----------



## geneticblend

Well, at least they are trying to do something about it. Maybe they can extend the contest another day and put up all of the getaways that were never found. That would be nice.


----------



## geneticblend

Hmmmm....

Justwannagetaway must = Getawayfinder

Which also explains why Justwannagetaway got a call from II.......


----------



## TUGBrian

Their main issue was the fact that he has booked numerous $1 vacations...and the weeks overlap making it impossible to actually use them personally.

They are frustrated that it appears he has bough these and intends to resell them at a profit.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes...both names have the same ip address.


----------



## geneticblend

Then II must have called him asking if he was going to purchase a guest certificate because they knew the dates overlapped, and obviously one person couldn't be in more than one place at a time. You think he would have known that they were on to him back then when he posted and asked if anyone else who had won got a call from II. No one else did get a call of course because no one had won more than one getaway!

Wow. I am curious as to how many he won!


----------



## vacationeer786

Well, we all know that II has ways of finding out who is selling Getaways. If he does sell them and gets caught II will most likely cancel his confirmation.


----------



## toni3063

geneticblend said:


> If someone is at an advantage because they have special computer programming knowledge, and they win multilple times, why didn't II investigate after they won so many? And why didn't II contact that member and tell them that they would not allow them to win so many?
> 
> It is a shame that one person can ruin a contest for others. Those of you who have been searching and searching the hard (and normal) way may have had a chance to win a getway had this person not been searching. (Actually, the person wasn't searching, their computer was!)
> 
> Also, II may not run another contest like this again since they know that there are selfish people out there who find ways to beat the system.
> 
> I wonder if anyone kept track of the lists that were posted each day. We could see how many times a certain winner's name appeared on the list.
> Anyone?





Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Yesterday's Lucky Members (9/30/07) *
> 
> 
> XX from Oregon are going to Gold Canyon, Arizona for $1
> XX from Georgia are going to Ft. Lauderdale, Florida for $1
> XX from California are going to Williamsburg, Virginia for $1
> XX from Oregon are going to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico for $1
> XX from Pennsylvania is going to Cancun, Mexico for $1



From Marty's post above (though the names have been withheld to protect the cheaters, oops... I mean innocent) we can see that they live in Oregon.  Isn't that right JustWannaGetaway?



JustWannaGetaway said:


> Because I started to book it which reserves it for 18 minutes...keep checking they seem to appear and disappear randomly. If you don't believe me, check the winners tomorrow...they will be Willamsburg, Cabo San Lucas, Gold Canyon AZ....


----------



## Rushcreeke

*Anyone else?*

Has anyone else gotten anything today? I have searched just about the whole world... and I have not seen anything!  I guess I am not meant to get away in the near future!


----------



## bhrungo

No, haven't seen anything yet!  I've been searching for the 2 hours my son has been napping, it's addicting!


----------



## Rushcreeke

I am happy that it is this week.  I go back to work next Tues and I know that the temptation would have been too great when I was at work not to look, and I would have gotten in trouble.  As it is, nothing around here is getting done!


----------



## barndweller

I spent about 2 hours this morning looking around in the western states. There aren't a lot of bargains out here like in Branson, Orlando & Williamsburg. I doubt there would ever be any $1 offerings out here!



> From Marty's post above (though the names have been withheld to protect the cheaters, oops... I mean innocent) we can see that they live in Oregon.



I think the poster in question is from Florida. He/she has probably had those $1 getaways he grabbed cancelled by II. He apparently intending to rent them out. If his real name was posted on II's winner list I'd bet we'd find him renting out exchanges, too. I'd like to know his name so I can avoid doing any business with him.


----------



## mpizza

*Just Got One!*

I'm a winner - and there was an identical one remaining after I purchased!

Marriott's Fairway Villas at Seaview (MFV)
500 East Fairway Lane
Galloway, NJ, 082056018
USA

Unit Size:  2 bedrooms
Check-In:  Saturday, December 01, 2007
Check-Out:  Saturday, December 08, 2007

Good luck!

Maroa


----------



## toni3063

mpizza said:


> I'm a winner - and there was an identical one remaining after I purchased!
> 
> Marriott's Fairway Villas at Seaview (MFV)
> 500 East Fairway Lane
> Galloway, NJ, 082056018
> USA
> 
> Unit Size:  2 bedrooms
> Check-In:  Saturday, December 01, 2007
> Check-Out:  Saturday, December 08, 2007
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Maroa



Congrats, Maroa!  Hope a Tugger got the other one!


----------



## nodge

barndweller said:


> I think the poster in question is from Florida. He/she has probably had those $1 getaways he grabbed cancelled by II. He apparently intending to rent them out. If his real name was posted on II's winner list I'd bet we'd find him renting out exchanges, too. I'd like to know his name so I can avoid doing any business with him.



In the folks to avoid category, I’d also avoid these two e-bayers:  1_globetrekker and lajollatravelinc.  They appear to be marking-up and re-selling II Getaways in violation of II’s membership rules.  On the plus side, for now you can use their current ebay listings as more or less an II getaways “sightings” board.

-nodge


----------



## sage

mpizza,
Congratulations on your find!
You said there was another one there. Can you remember if it was it the same resort? 
What dates & unit size was it?

I've been looking at that one for ages but for a later date.
Thanks
Gillian


----------



## Miss Marty

*II $1. Getaways*

*
Yesterday's Lucky Locations (10/02/07) *

Eliat, Israel 
Ocean City, Maryland 
Punta Gorda, Florida 
Freeport, Bahamas 
Hilton Head, South Carolina


----------



## toni3063

barndweller said:


> I spent about 2 hours this morning looking around in the western states. There aren't a lot of bargains out here like in Branson, Orlando & Williamsburg. I doubt there would ever be any $1 offerings out here!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the poster in question is from Florida. He/she has probably had those $1 getaways he grabbed cancelled by II. He apparently intending to rent them out. If his real name was posted on II's winner list I'd bet we'd find him renting out exchanges, too. I'd like to know his name so I can avoid doing any business with him.




There have been quite a few out west.  2 in Vegas (one not found), at least 2 in Arizona, at least 2 in Califorina, 1 in Oregon, and few others that I can't recall.


----------



## GrayFal

mpizza said:


> I'm a winner - and there was an identical one remaining after I purchased!
> 
> Marriott's Fairway Villas at Seaview (MFV)
> 500 East Fairway Lane
> Galloway, NJ, 082056018
> USA
> 
> Unit Size:  2 bedrooms
> Check-In:  Saturday, December 01, 2007
> Check-Out:  Saturday, December 08, 2007
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Maroa


Maria, congrats!!!
And I know u can use it - no airfare involved!!!


----------



## geneticblend

mpizza, congrats on your find!

barndweller, I don't think II can take those getaways from "getaway finder" because no where in the rules does it state that a person can not win more than one getaway. I also think that if you look back through the posts, there was someone who asked II if one person can win more than one getaway, and the answer was yes.

If II runs a contest like this again, they can change the rules so that one person can win only one getaway. I just hope that interval doesn't decide to do away with contests like this all together because one greedy person ruins it for all of those who play fair. I have enjoyed this contest. I won a getaway to the Poconos. But even if I didn't win anything, it was nice to come here to this forum and see evidence that other people were really winning. It is disappointing that more people here couldn't have won. I know some of you have looked long and hard. (And you still have a few hours left....)


----------



## Rushcreeke

*Midnight EST?*

I am assuming the contest will end at midnight EST?  

I have a quick question.. I have been with Interval for 3 years now.  Unfortunately, we have never used our timeshare.  We purchased from Westgate 1 week.  They gave us the option that within the year we could purchase another 2 weeks for $6000.  Obviously, we jumped on it.  However, that pushed our time from 1/07 - 1/08 as they were preconstruction and we have not paid maint yet.

So, I am wondering if II has run any contests like this in the past or if this is the first time?

And, I just kind of stumbled on this site.  Maybe tomorrow when I am not looking for $1 I can look into it further!


----------



## mpizza

Sage,

Marriott Fairway Villas is almost always available as a getaway during the winter months as some people must consider it a summer/beach destination.   I love to visit anytime of the year as I enjoy a brisk walk on the beach, the golf course is open year round (unless snow covered), gambling, relaxing at the spa, nightlife, shopping, what more could a girl want?

What dates are you looking for?

Maria


----------



## sage

Maria,
Anytime from the end of Dec until latter Jan. We have a lot of time to kill and have not yet worked out our itinerary. We like to "go with the flow". We're keeping our options open as we may head south for a road trip.
I was going to wait until flexchange so I could burn some of my excess points for this year but we didn't know if there would be enopugh to do there at that time of year. We are off to Vegas at the end of Jan so the casinos out. Also we have 2 adult children with us (adult here is over 18) that cannot go clubbing, drinking or gambling in the states. Makes life a little more difficult choosing locations - too old for kids clubs but to young for adult stuff.
Is there great shopping there?
Gillian


----------



## vacationlover2

If anyone who won the Fairway Villas doesn't want it, can I take it off your hands please?  I was looking for that all week, then yesterday I wasn't able to search and voila, it shows up.  ARRRGGGHHHHH!

Thanks!


----------



## borntotravel

Rushcreeke said:


> I am assuming the contest will end at midnight EST?
> 
> 
> So, I am wondering if II has run any contests like this in the past or if this is the first time?



I have been with II since 2000 and this is the first time I have heard of it.  If they have done anything before, I missed it.  They must be planning on more contests in the future as they noted it on the list of winners for yesterday.


----------



## barndweller

I'm glad to hear there were some western destinations awarded! I probably would have pounced on one if I'd seen it even though I really have no time for another trip anytime soon! 

The greedy poster was suspected of violating II rules for using a program to search & grab the $1 getaways with intention to rent them. This, if true, would be grounds to cancel the transactions & suspend his account.

I hope that II does more of these treasure hunts! It was fun & got me thinking of doing some getaways next year. They are pretty good bargains even at regular prices.


----------



## Nanoose

Perhaps this was the same person that was offering software to click through & "find" the $1 getaways.      Maybe that's why I couldn't find any . . .

I think the post got deleted pretty quickly . . .


----------



## bhrungo

Final Day Winners:


Valeda & Thomas S. from Indiana are going to Merida, Venezuela for $1
Dolores & Jose Marino from New Jersey are going to Puerto Rico for $1
Vanessa & David G. from Oregon are going to Acapulco, Mexico for $1
Thomas A. from New York is going to Rangeley (Central), Maine for $1
Maria & Ronald P. from New Jersey are going to Atlantic City, New Jersey for $1


----------



## toni3063

bhrungo said:


> Final Day Winners:
> 
> 
> Vanessa & David G. from Oregon are going to Acapulco, Mexico for $1




Vanessa & David G. from Oregon sure have been LUCKY, this is at least the third $1 Getaway that they won during this promo.


----------



## TUGBrian

nevermind...not worth it.


----------



## geneticblend

toni,
I don't think what Vanessa and David did would be considered "LUCKY". :annoyed:


----------



## toni3063

geneticblend said:


> toni,
> I don't think what Vanessa and David did would be considered "LUCKY". :annoyed:



I wonder if they are even planning on using one of the weeks they grabbed?


----------



## geneticblend

This is a question for bhrungo...You won one of the Dollar Getaways. Did you use it? How was it? What was the place like? Was it worth the price of one dollar??!!!

There were other Tug winners too. But I don't think their Getaway weeks have come up yet. To those of you who have won but your weeks have not arrived yet, do you plan to use that dollar vacation?


----------



## rsackett

My sister is going to use the week I won at Marriott's Grand Vista in January.

Ray


----------



## smcintos

I plan to use my week. It starts the day after thanksgiving and is in Minnesota. It is probably not the best time to visit the North but I plan to have a good time. I will post and let  everyone know how it was.

Steve


----------



## bhrungo

No, I wish we could have used our week!  We purchased a guest certificate and another TUG member used it, he said the resort was very nice.


----------



## hunkyleebo

bhrungo was very generous!


----------

